# Race across america 2012



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

THE PHILOSOPHY OF CHRISTOPH: Yesterday afternoon RAAM Media broadcasted a great interview with 2011 solo winner Christoph Strasser---our first live streaming video of 2012. A confident and cheerful Strasser shared his views and thought on this year's race, which includes a larger number of RAAM rookies. Asked if he had any advice for these first-timers the Austrian thoughtfully replied, "Take care of your backside and try not to fuss."

Words to live by, donchya think?

www.raceacrossamerica.org


----------



## Big-foot (Dec 14, 2002)

2012 RAAM Media Team: CHRISTOPH STRASSER: A year stronger


----------

